# peppermint capsules



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Hi,has anyone with the dreaded IBS-d tried taking one peppermint capsule on an empty stomach a day?? I have heard it helps reduce loose movements by slowing down spasms??Going to give them a tryThanksMatt


----------



## matt1234 (May 15, 2012)

Has enyone tried these??ThanksMatt


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I use it more for the pain, never noticed much change in stool. But I use Altoids rather than buy the more expensive capsules.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

I had no success with enteric peppermint oil, although for a lot of people it seems to work. I was told to take it on an empty stomach about 30-60 min. before eating for it to have maximum benefit, and to take three times a day.Unfortunately, for me all it did was increase bloating and borborygmus so I stopped after about a week.


----------



## member (Sep 25, 2012)

It doesn't do much for me. Try asking your doc for a prescription for Bentyl.


----------



## Getting Me Down! (Oct 29, 2012)

I honestly do not have a good word to say about the Peppermint oil capsules..... if anything, they are what caused me to get cramps and D! I could not get off them quick enough!


----------



## lulugirl765 (Oct 31, 2012)

I prefer peppermint tea during an attack, but part of the effectiveness of it is the hot drink, heat slows bowel spasms. Half a cup in and I can feel things slowing down some. I don't regularly use the tea as a preventative though, but would be curious if others have any luck taking peppermint regularly.


----------



## rudibear (Jul 28, 2012)

Only thing they did for me was to waste the money I spent on them.


----------



## skdenn (Aug 19, 2012)

I've been eating peppermint and spearmint hard candies. They're supposed to be made from real spearmint and peppermint oil. They seem to help. Have any of you ever tried them?

Susan


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

If you want them for the cramping, try Levsin(?) it's an antispasmodic and really helps fast--tablet under the tongue and in your system. Does not help w/ the D, tho, just the cramping.


----------

